# New Hans Zimmer Musical



## Olfirf (Apr 1, 2020)

LOL


----------



## Nils Neumann (Apr 1, 2020)

It kinda funny, but wow... that production is bad^^


----------



## Olfirf (Apr 1, 2020)

Sure it is, but that is totally irrelevant in this case as parody can be really bad in production value, as long as it‘s funny and thought-provoking. Similarly, I don’t like Mel Brooks movies for their great production values ...


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 1, 2020)

The Kaplan’s are the creators of Silence! the musical which is quite funny (basically Silence of the Lambs with singing). They have put out several condensed musicals on different films on their channel. 
They also did a short animated piece on how John Williams got his inspiration for the Star Wars themes. John Williams actually showed it before one of his Hollywood Bowl concerts and invited them backstage to chat with them.


----------



## Olfirf (Apr 1, 2020)

Yeah! They definitely have other great content on their channel! :-D


----------



## Olfirf (Apr 1, 2020)

I‘d always noticed, Williams‘ piano playing is a little ham-fisted, isn’t it?


----------



## Nils Neumann (Apr 1, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> The Kaplan’s are the creators of Silence! the musical which is quite funny (basically Silence of the Lambs with singing). They have put out several condensed musicals on different films on their channel.
> They also did a short animated piece on how John Williams got his inspiration for the Star Wars themes. John Williams actually showed it before one of his Hollywood Bowl concerts and invited them backstage to chat with them.



Thats great!


----------

